# How do you transfer onto a baseball cap using transfer paper?



## Bling Queen (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi I'm new to this forum! The info I find here is invaluable, and I'm glad I found a place w/such nice and helpful people! I have been doing bling designs w/swarovski and hot fix stones for 3 yrs. I recently created a design for my daughters softball team onto a baseball cap. I thought it would be easy, but unfortunately it wasn't  The stones moved and the cap creased where I had ironed. What is the easiest way to transfer my design w/o buying a cap press? Thanks a bunch!!

Cherisse 
The Bling Queen!


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have to be honest with you, I tried all ways to press on caps and I gave up and bought a cap press. It is absolutely the best way to do transfers, vinyl and rhinestone applications. I even use my cap press for lapel (left pocket presses) and other small presses. I bought my cap press used and saw a full return on my investment within the first 4 months of owning it Good luck!


----------



## Bling Queen (Mar 11, 2009)

stuffnthingz said:


> I have to be honest with you, I tried all ways to press on caps and I gave up and bought a cap press. It is absolutely the best way to do transfers, vinyl and rhinestone applications. I even use my cap press for lapel (left pocket presses) and other small presses. I bought my cap press used and saw a full return on my investment within the first 4 months of owning it Good luck!



DARN !! LMBO I was afraid of that. Can I ask where you got yours and how much was it? thanks!


----------

